# Battery Draining Issue



## someoneiknow (Feb 22, 2014)

My Battery drains too fast, here are some screenshots of it, i hope it helps. 

I think that there must be something wrong, but i am not sure what could be wrong so i am asking for help.

Info;
Prestigio 5300 
I bought it at the end of July 2013 

If you need anything else, please let me know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please see this, the tips are useful for phones or tablets
Prestigio. How to optimize battery life - YouTube


----------

